# Ronda Rousey- Hot or Not?



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

mods- please get me a poll as i dont know how to make one. thanks  

So, lets settle the hottest debate in current MMA. No, not who's the #1 P4P. Do you think Ronda Rousey is HoT or NoT?

The only reason I ask is because Ive seen a SURPRISING amount of people say they dont think she is. But I vote HoT. 

let the great debate....... BEGIN!


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Her body is, but her face is not all that great.


Edit: you should add some photos to the OP.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

I vote hot.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Without question and any of the guys on here saying they wouldn't be all about her if she were to walk into a bar are full of shit or gay, plain and simple.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know if I would say "hot". Nice would be more fitting. There are many levels above her but she isn't unattractive in any way IMO.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

BrianRClover said:


> Without question and any of the guys on here saying they wouldn't be all about her if she were to walk into a bar are full of shit or gay, plain and simple.


Yeah but it's not like she would be the hottest girl in your high school or even close. She is above average but certainly not anything special. She looks good not great. I see plenty of more attractive women every day.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

She's okay... if you compared her to girls outside of MMA then she's kind of dull.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Crester said:


> She's okay... if you compared her to girls outside of MMA then she's kind of dull.


This. She is hot because she is a fighter. But there are an insane amount of people better looking than her. If she walked into a club, she would have my attention because its Ronda Rousey, but she might not even be the best looking chick there that night.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Crester said:


> She's okay... if you compared her to girls outside of MMA then she's kind of dull.


Exactly what I mean. She gets a bonus for being involved in sports. I was talking about this with someone on here the other day. I would take Danica Patrick over Ronda personally. I also like Meisha more then Ronda.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> Without question and any of the guys on here saying they wouldn't be all about her if she were to walk into a bar are full of shit or gay, plain and simple.


Everyone isn't so desperate as to turn into an animal any time they see a moderately attractive girl.

She isn't my type physically and really I find her personality to be a huge turnoff.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Poll added.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

osmium said:


> Everyone isn't so desperate as to turn into an animal any time they see a moderately attractive girl.
> 
> She isn't my type physically and really *I find her personality to be a huge turnoff.*


Exactly. She has a nice smile and if she was on mute she would be more attractive. The opposite of Felice Herrig who's bubbly personality makes her more attractive. She has this cool, bubbly but kind of dirty personality that I dig.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

I got a fever, and Ronda is the only cure.

Does that answer the question?

.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

im a little surprised at how regular people claim she is. where do yall live? lol. that smile of hers really gets me going haha. if she had some bigger boobs, she'd most certainly be my wallpaper. both on my computer and in my house lol


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

not really.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Very hot, but I say Tate is hotter.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

3DLee said:


> im a little surprised at how regular people claim she is. where do yall live? lol. that smile of hers really gets me going haha. if she had some bigger boobs, she'd most certainly be my wallpaper. both on my computer and in my house lol


I'm shocked that anyone thinks she is that special. She wouldn't even be the hottest chick at Walmart at anytime. I can walk around Walmart right now, 11am on a Wednesday and find a hotter chick. Hell there are women in the office next door that put Ronda to shame.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

3DLee said:


> im a little surprised at how regular people claim she is. where do yall live? lol. that smile of hers really gets me going haha. if she had some bigger boobs, she'd most certainly be my wallpaper. both on my computer and in my house lol


Not in Kentucky.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Image her getting rough in the bedroom?!

Thats why I say hot!

Oh and shes very flexible too... who doesn't like that?!


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

osmium said:


> Not in Kentucky.


hahaha. youre missing out. some people like ketchup, some mustard I guess.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I voted yes but I must point out my severe disappointment in the lack of pics.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

She's no Gina Carano


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> She's no Gina Carano


Not...even...close.....


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Not...even...close.....


Truth.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeh, shes alright. Her personality is a huge turn off and i dont really understand anyone clamoring over her body. How many girls do you know that weigh 155+ pounds that are really hot? My limit is around ~120.. I know she's mostly muscle but that doesnt change the fact of how much she actually weighs. (Not saying she's fat). I just have a feeling if i saw her in person i'd be thinking whoa she's too big for this ride... if you know what im saying =)


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Yeh, shes alright. Her personality is a huge turn off and i dont really understand anyone clamoring over her body. How many girls do you know that weigh 155+ pounds that are really hot? My limit is around ~120.. I know she's mostly muscle but that doesnt change the fact of how much she actually weighs. (Not saying she's fat). I just have a feeling if i saw her in person i'd be thinking whoa she's too big for this ride... if you know what im saying =)


I don't think she cuts 20lbs does she? I thought it was way harder for women to cut weight.
And isn't she only 5"6?


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Yeh, shes alright. Her personality is a huge turn off and i dont really understand anyone clamoring over her body. How many girls do you know that weigh 155+ pounds that are really hot? My limit is around ~120.. I know she's mostly muscle but that doesnt change the fact of how much she actually weighs. (Not saying she's fat). I just have a feeling if i saw her in person i'd be thinking whoa she's too big for this ride... if you know what im saying =)


When did Brad Pitt join these forums.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Ludinator said:


> When did Brad Pitt join these forums.


You don't have to be Brad Pitt to pull Ronda. I'm sure Doug and Michael Pitt wouldn't have any problems pulling Ronda.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> When did Brad Pitt join these forums.


Not all of us are basement trolls with no standards =(


----------



## Jebber (Oct 11, 2008)

I vote HOT 

But when you're as old as I am anyone under the age of 35 looks pretty good.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

She aint a dyme, but I'd be lyin if I said I wouldnt smash, tho.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

dlxrevolution said:


> She aint a dyme, but I'd be lyin if I said I wouldnt smash, tho.


If people are really being honest. They would smash much worse. But that still doesn't make Ronda "hot". If she is hot then we need to come up with some new words for the ladies that put her to shame.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

OU said:


> If people are really being honest. They would smash much worse. But that still doesn't make Ronda "hot". If she is hot then we need to come up with some new words for the ladies that put her to shame.


My girlfriend ain't bad:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I find her hot but the whole my answer is right you are stupid argument is ridiculous. Some dudes like really fat chicks, some dudes like anorexic looking chicks, I like athletic and healthy looking ones so yeah I find Ronda extremely hot, to each his own.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Not even close to being hot.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

She's hot.

Not that hot though

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Eh, she aight. I'd let her blow on my dice.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Eh, she aight. I'd let her blow on my dice.


Sure, I'd Channing all over her Tatum.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

by show of hands who here as pulled hotter than Ronda? i'm willing to admit that Ive pulled some really decent tail in my day, but Ronda would top em all.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess it depends on shape, form, make up, photographer, photoshop skills...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

She is okay, not ugly not hot, has a weird mouth/smile but when not smiling she looks nice. Overall "she's alright".


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Depends on what you think hot is. Her looks are well above average, but I wouldn't turn my head if I saw her walking down the street. I see plenty of better looking girls on my campus day in and day out.

I'd still holla at her tho.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nothing special, there are plenty of way hotter girls in MMA like Gina, Miesha, Felice Herrig and some other I don't remember the name of. Outside of MMA ...well shes nothing really compared to what is out there. Also she has an unsexy personality.

If I saw her in a club, sure she would have my attention but only because I would know who she was. If she was unknown I wouldn't turn my head. I'm from Sweden and here she's a 5.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

My thoughts almost exactly.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Michelle Waterson > Big Ronda


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Michelle Waterson > Big Ronda


Without makeup and airbrushing most people look like Ronda's candid shots, even Michelle:



















and bad angles happen:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I kinda like these pics!


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

The ONLY reason I clicked this thread is because I thought I'll see some great pictures. This thread fails without pics.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

If she's hot basically every in-shape women under the age of 30 is too. She just screams "average" to me.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Spite said:


> I kinda like these pics!





ashokjr said:


> The ONLY reason I clicked this thread is because I thought I'll see some great pictures. This thread fails without pics.


Great pics here!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The dude isn't picky.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

EWWWW!!! Make up obviously does wonders!


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Without makeup and airbrushing most people look like Ronda's candid shots, even Michelle:


Michelle still looks cute without her makeup tho...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Crester said:


> EWWWW!!! Make up obviously does wonders!


using an image of someone's face close up directly preceding a fight is kind of silly, ladies go crazy over GSP and he's looked like hell after many a fight. It's just kind of stupid, nobody looks good after they've been punched in the face in direct light unless they have dark skin. Nobody looks their best all the time.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

If she was just your average girl then imo she would not be hot.

Maybe average at best. Certainly would not be bragging about sleeping with her. 

But since she is a fighter... that makes her alot hotter.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> But since she is a fighter... that makes her alot hotter.


Amen.

All this talk about angles, lighting, make-up etc. Feck all that shit. The girl is a supremely skilled specimen. Makes her super duper hot in my book.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Amen.
> 
> All this talk about angles, lighting, make-up etc. Feck all that shit. The girl is a supremely skilled specimen. Makes her super duper hot in my book.


Yeah there is something about a women who can kick my butt and has a sexy body..... I would not complain one bit if she walked into my bedroom with work out attire on. Maybe even with hand wraps on. :wink03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Michelle Waterson with make-up > Big Ronda with make-up 

As I said, I'd not toss her out of my bed. But she really isn't this supremely, fantastically fine piece of arse. That said, as a fairly attractive person myself, I'm looking at this entire situation from a different - superior - point of view.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Ronda's hot. 

Here's the winner, though.

super duper big pic


----------

